# Just switched over to Moto X from iPhone 5



## madzozs (Jun 10, 2011)

As the title states, I made the switch yesterday. I looked into turning off iMessage and unlinking my number from my apple id. I thought I had everything all set, but now I'm still having issues. Anyone with an iPhone that used iMessage with me previously can not send me texts without having to resend as text every single time. I've unlinked, changed my appleID password and done everything I can think of. I no longer have the iPhone, but it was formatted and everything was undone on it.

Any ideas?


----------



## gcarterny (Apr 16, 2012)

They probably need to delete u and re add your number. This is just a guess though.

Sent from my XT1053 using Tapatalk


----------



## sooner7 (Mar 31, 2012)

It's funny how iMessage is so convenient...until you want a taste of some android.

Edit: in no way did I mean to sound rude, wish I could help bro.


----------



## Fuego3048 (Jun 10, 2011)

Call apple. They will need to unregister you on their end. I switch between devices frequently and had this issue before.


----------



## madzozs (Jun 10, 2011)

Fuego3048 said:


> Call apple. They will need to unregister you on their end. I switch between devices frequently and had this issue before.


I'm gonna try this today. It's something I've seen on a bunch of other forums.

Thanks.


----------



## jameshmiller (Oct 10, 2012)

Eric Schmidt will tell you how to switch. 

https://plus.google.com/104233435224873922474/posts/JcfVoJhW2Kw


----------

